# torch coral question?



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

So I've had my torch coral in my tank for about 3 weeks now.
it's been doing great but today when I was looking at everything
some of the sweepers look almost as if they were deflated, not all of them though, about half the head. does this mean they are dieing? and if so is there anything I can do? thank you!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Not necessarily. Even torch has it's good and bad days. Check your parameters and if everything is ok just give it some time. If changes are needed, they are best done slowly to allow the coral to acclimate.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thank you! actually, I dossed my tank with some calcium and iodine and it's looking a little better. hopefully it just had a bad day, thanks again! =]


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea they are tempermental. Is the current blowing directly on it? 
What color is it, just wondering. 
I have a pink tipped torch and a yellow tipped torch. Beautiful corals.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

mine is purple with neon green tips.
and yea, it has pretty much direct flow, should I move it 
to a location where there isn't as much?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, moderate flow, the tentacles should just lightly sway back and forth.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, the LFS told me other wise.
I just moved it to a more gentle current area, thanks a lot!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, you don't always get the best advice from everyone that works at an LFS. That's why we are here.


----------

